# Help!! SC beaut. Golden girl pup!!! S.C.



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

.Contact info : Pat Lambert 
<[email protected]>



From: Pat Lambert <[email protected]>
Date: Tue, Jul 14, 2009 at 10:50 PM
Subject: Marlie



Please can someone help this lady, she lives near Florence S.C. in Timmonsville and she is elderly and can't handle a dog of this size. she will have to take to pound and she doesn't want to do that. The puppy is spayed, up to date on shot and on heartworm prevention but she has demodex (spelling wrong) skin disorder and it is being treated and is not contagious.We have dealt with this before and it can be treated and is being treated. Please if you know of anyone that might can help with taking this beautiful puppy, let me know. Pat lambert



I am trying to find a home for Marlie. She is six months old and weighs 58.6 lbs. She is a loving dog but very, very active and is most too much for me to handle. I really need an older dog. She really needs a place that she can run and have someone able to spend more time with her than I am able to do. She has been spayed as well. 

She is in good health except she has had red mange which was inherited from her mother. She has been treated for this for six weeks already and the Vet said yesterday that she was doing much better. He has changed her medication from every day to 4 days a week and has an appointment to see him again on August 1st which he will probably be able to change the medication to 2 or 3 days a week. The Vet said this should be cleared up in 3-4 months.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just emld. all of the SC Golden Ret. Rescues and Neuse river, too.
If this poor elderly lady takes her to the shelter she will DIE for sure!!

*I understand Darlington in Greenville SC is having to euth SO MANY.
THEY are desperate for adoptions and rescues

Would ANYONE LIKE TO ADOPT MARLIE???*

please CONTACT PAT LAMBERT!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Gorgeous dog. Only if I had the space.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Merlin's Mom is in SC, you might want to PM her and h06ben, who is in Charlotte.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

If you can please pm them with the info
I'm at work-it's crazy here
Email me and let me know if you.

[email protected]

I PM'D THEM-DONT KNOW I CAN CHECK BACK UNTIL LATER THOUGH.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

I just emailed her. I wil let you know if she sends a response


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Got home from work just now and read a PM about this and now reading the thread. I am working every day for the next 6 days, so I can't go get her, but I will forward all info to our intake person at the rescue.

She sure is a cutie!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather and Merlin's Mom*

Heather and Merlin's Mom

Please let me know when you hear back.
This Lady Pat is trying to help the elderly lady find a home or rescue for this pup so she won't be taken to a shelter.

Keep me posted and God Bless!!


----------



## redthefabulous (Jul 17, 2009)

What would be involved in taking Marlie and treating her conditions? I'm new to the site, but I live in the area, and have just starting looking for a Golden.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

redthefabulous said:


> What would be involved in taking Marlie and treating her conditions? I'm new to the site, but I live in the area, and have just starting looking for a Golden.


I don't know, but you could contact the person trying to help to find out! It would be wonderful if she was the right dog for you!


----------



## redthefabulous (Jul 17, 2009)

I've e-mailed her. I hope to hear back soon. :crossfing


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like they are treating it with Ivermectin. It's not a big deal, an oral dose every day. Usually when pups get demodex, once it is gone it does not come back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

REDTHEFABULOUS, HEATHER AND MERLIN's MOM

PLEASE let us all know when Pat answers you.
[email protected]

I agree that what I've heard about demodex mange. it is not hard to treat.
Isn't Marlie JUST adorable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*HeatHer and Redthefabulous*

Heather and Redthefabulous:

Did you get a response from Pat about Marlie?


----------

